# Stinky face



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

More likely ears. Washing her face is OK. Use a recommended dog shampoo or a baby shampoo. Keep it out of her eyes. Sponge her face carefully and do not spray with water that can cause anxiety. If there is any discharge from her ears see your vet and treat accordingly. Shaving off the face might help since puppies get a lot of food in their fur that can go OFF and smell.
Eric.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I am not familiar with Dr. Bonner's. I would probably start by cleaning her face-do you notice a lot of tear staining? It is possible she has a yeast infection too.

I like Spa Lavish blueberry facial scrub: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Tropiclean-SPA-Fresh-Facial-Scrub/dp/B001AWH582[/ame] when I do wash just the faces. It is a gentle shampoo and doesn't foam too much.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since you've only had this pup for about a week, I am wondering whether you have had a vet check. You should make an appointment for a "well puppy check" asap if you haven't already done so.

Has your pup's face, feet, tail and ears been groomed by the breeder? Having a clean face makes it easier to keep food from getting stuck to them and also will make it easier to clean tear stains and keep ears clear.

Poodle puppies are a lot of work, but the pay off in doing puppy raising right will be a wonderful companion for many years to come.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with Lily. Even if she has teary eyes, it doesn't smell bad unless maybe there is some kind of infection, Ear infections smell bad too. 

Get her a nice poodle clip, with a shaved face, that will help also. The hair in the face might just touch the food when she's eating and trap bits of food and become smelly.


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*Stinky Face*

We had the same problem with Stella. I grabbed some "puppy wipes" from the pet store for inbetween baths. I don't use near her eyes though. Her smell is around her snout and chin. We've discovered a few nasty habits.1) She loves toilet water. It's hard for my kids to remember to close the bathroom door, but they have gotten better about shutting the lid at least. 2) When she goes outside, she was smashing her face into the same icky spot. Not sure why, but she caught scent of something. She has tearing also, but no smell from that. Shaving Stella's face has really helped with the smell also. Good luck.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What is the 'Ear cream'? You shouldn't have to be putting anything in the ears everyday!
The only time anything goes in the ears is at bath time, to clean them, or if the dog's ears are infected! 
The smell could be a yeast infection.......a visit to the Vet for a check up if you haven't done that yet if the smell is bad!
Otherwise, like everyone has said, having the face groomed (shaved) to prevent food from sticking to the fur, and a good face wash with baby shampoo might help!
How about posting a picture too!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder if the odor could also be due to teething. Any chance there's anything caught in her teeth? I've seen dogs/puppies with all sorts of weirdness caught in their mouths from grabbing anything and everything. Grossest ever was a wad of hair tangled around canine teeth - that stank.


----------



## brownieparent (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the responses everyone. We think it's food being caught in her face since it's not shaved. We were told not to groom her until after she has had all her shots. But we've been cleaning her face with a washcloth after every meal and it's helped with the smell tremendously. So I think we've found the answer to this.

As to the ear cream - I've uploaded a picture (I think... first time doing this on the site) - we were told we should clean her ears with it every night. 

Again, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You don't need that ear cleaner every day. I only clean ears with product once a week or every other week. I never have stinky ear problems.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a bearded breed fortunately he doesn't suffer from stinky beard but I know other schnauzer owners who dissolve a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda in a cup of warm water, wet a face cloth with it and give a good wipe over. It neutralizes smells like if you put bicarbonate powder in the fridge.


----------

